# Whining



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

I know this has been brought up on this forum before(I've gone back and read some of the threads), but ignoring the whining hasn't helped *AT ALL*. I've been ignoring it for almost a month now, and still, every morning around 7:30 the whining starts AGAIN.

I have tried waiting for a break in the whining to take Griffin(6months) out for a potty break, but then he just runs outside and sniffs & explores. I'm pretty sure he's craving attention and/or is bored, because after he finally does go potty he's allowed to wander the bedroom(with plenty of toys) but still whines. He'll go on for hours if I keep ignoring - and I have to see if he'll stop at a certain point.

Any thoughts? I appreciate the help, y'all are always great about getting back to new owners.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He does sound bored. Most likely needs rules and a job to keep him happy.
Have you thought about doing some classes with him. Take him on runs and walks in new and different places.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

How old is your pup again? I wish I could get up at 7:30. I get up at 6 with my boy every morning. What time does he go down. If it is around 11 or midnight then he should be fine for 730 depending on his age. I never leave Mac for more then 8 hours in his crate to sleep. He is 12 months now so could go longer but never do it.


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

TexasRed - ya I take him on walks & we try and find a new park to play at ever couple weeks.

Born - he's between 6 & 7 months...I have a job with a different time schedule, so we don't usually go to bed until 1 or 2 & I *used to* wake up around 930-10


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Westx said:


> Born - he's between 6 & 7 months...I have a job with a different time schedule, so we don't usually go to bed until 1 or 2 & I *used to* wake up around 930-10


So when you say 'we go to bed' is the we including him or is falling asleep at like 9:30 or 10pm when it goes dark and then sleeping through til you go to bed?? This would account for him waking at 7:30 as he is then waking up once the sun gets high enough. Dogs have a tendancy to fall asleep and wake when the sun goes down and comes up.


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

I usually get home between 9 and 10...so he's pretty pumped & active around that time until it's time to go to bed


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I appreciate that your working schedule is more to the right than most of us are used to, so you go to work at 1 -2 a.m.. OK, so when is the last good walk/exercise session for the dog? Because I'm thinking that even if you took him for a long walk at 6:00p.m ( I know you potty break him before you go to work and on your return) you are probably expecting him to be inactive(other than playing with toys) around the house for 15 plus hours?

I agree, I think your pup is probably bored and needs a good walk having been inactive for such a long period. I also agree with born36 that he is waking up with the rising of the sun. You could try some black out blinds at the window, but I doubt that will solve the fact that he probably needs a good walk. Is there another member of the family who could walk him at 7:30 so you could sleep? ???


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Just to clarify, is he still whining once let out with the toys? Or only with the crates? What happens to make him stop whining?

I think born is on to something with the sleep schedule, I am interested in response regarding when he actually falls asleep. 

My guess is that while you are trying to ignore the whining, you are really intermittently reinforcing it. It sounds like it is difficult to find a pause long enough to get him out or you said "you've tried" and "if I keep ignoring." If you reinforce the whining sometimes, but not all the time it actually makes the behavior a little more difficult to stamp out. Unfortunately, you have taught your little guy that if he whines long enough he gets to come out or if he whines loudly for __ minutes than if he's quiet for a second he gets to come out. If he is going to sleep at 1-2am with you, it won't hurt him to stay in the crate a little longer. 

My suggestion would be 

A) get ear plugs, ignore, sleep somewhere else, move crate where you can't hear it, etc. Wait until 9:30am-10am (let him whine for 2 hours if needed) and then wait for a pause and let him out. Do this for at least three weeks and then if it's still not working, you know he ignore approach is truly not working. It probably won't take three weeks, but it could. My guess is after a week he'd get the point. 

ALSO (not necessary but may help)

B) set your timer for 7am (some time before he starts whining). Give him a delicious bone, toy, kong, treat that you feel comfortable leaving with him. He will be sleeping, say good boy, put toy in and then go back to sleep. If he whines at any time ignore until it's time for you to get up or he's had 8 hours in the crate.

Alternatively if possible to do something tiring with him late at night. Throw the ball for him, take a walk around somewhere safe and let him zoom around, get him tired before going to sleep so he will most likely be tired enough to want to sleep in.

We fed Oso entirely via treat dispenser toys when he was a baby and still do alternatively. It gives him something to do. Instead of just eating, he is working for that food. Also it makes food time much longer and more interesting. We fill up 4-5 food dispensing toys and add a few bits of treats in there too and let him run from toy to toy getting food. 

*I don't think this is a concern for bloat as his stomach isn't full and it's not really high energy exercise, more picking up toy dropping it, hitting it with paw or nose, etc, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong (and they read all this).


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Let him in bed with you! 

How much does he sleep during the day? If we let Riley sleep too much without enough exercise and she goes to bed early, she loves to wake us up anywhere from 5-6AM. It was especially difficult when her knee was in really bad shape because the vet made us crate her most of the day. It was like having a 9 week old puppy again.  

Also, have you tried giving him something fun to chew on in the crate? Riley loves having a bully stick or antler in the crate with her and will gnaw at it quite happily.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what's going on. Is he only whinning in the morning when crated or is it all the time, all day long? Is it when he is confined? Is it when he is outside walking????


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure why so much confusion...but he whines when he's in his crate; then on my weekends when I try sleeping in a couple hours, I'll let him out at the normal time to pee. He then comes back in the room where he can roam and play with chews, toys, bones & he still whines. This schedule used to suffice, but he now whines earlier in the morning.

I'm going to try to adjust his exercise schedule so he can exercise closer to bedtime.

Thanks for all the suggestions & posts


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Man, we must be lucky. Gus is 11 months and can go to bed as early as 8 or 9 at night and sleep until 8 or 9 the next morning without making a peep! Of course, he sleeps in bed with us and LOVES it, so maybe that is why he is never in any hurry to get us up


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Westx said:


> Not sure why so much confusion


Because; if you want real help, and not just to read random responces, you need to let us know what exactly is going on.


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

Just wanted to give y'all a thank-you. I changed Griff's exercise times and the last couple weeks have been DRASTICALLY different. He sleeps in much better & has even picked up his training a little easier


----------

